# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour du lịch Singapore giá cực rẻ

## duongtuyen_nd88

Các thông tin liên quan:


Du lich Hạ long  – Hạ Long – Tuần Châu (3 ngày 2 đêm) Giá : 550.000 vnđ
Du lịch Sapa – Sapa – Hà Khẩu (4 ngày 3 đêm) Giá : 689.000 vnđ
Du lịch Nha Trang– Nha Trang – Hòn Ngọc Việt – Du lịch biển (3 ngày 2 đêm) Giá : 3.700.000 vnđ
Du lịch Đà Lạt– Đà Lạt Sử Quán – Hồ Xuân Hương – Hồ Than Thở (4 ngày 3 đêm) Giá : 2.179.000 vnđ
Du lịch Trung Quốc– Bắc Kinh – Thượng Hải – Hàng Châu – Tô Châu (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá : 11.300.000 vnđ
Du lịch Thái Lan– Thái Lan – Bankok – pattaya (5 ngày 4 đêm) Giá 6.990.000 vnđ
Du lich Singapore – Singapore – Vườn chim Jurong – Đảo Sentosa (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá : 11.360.000 vnđ
Du lich Hong Kong – HongKong – Disneylend (4 ngày 3 đêm) Giá : 10.000.000 vnđ
 – Voyage au Vietnam  – Hotel au Vietnam[/url]


Tour du lịch Singapore giá cực rẻ[/SIZE]

Thời gian: 04 Ngày - 03 đêm
Giá: 12,579.000 VNĐ 
Khởi hành: Hà Nội

Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Singapore ( ăn tối)
06h30: Xe và HDV của Vietnam Leader Travel đón đoàn tại điểm tập trung đi sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay đi Singapore. Quý khách sẽ được phục vụ một bữa ăn nhẹ trên máy bay. Xe và hướng dẫn Singapore đón đoàn tại sân bay Changi và đưa Quý khách về nhận phòng khách sạn. Nghỉ đêm ở KS 3 sao tại Singapore . 

Ngày 02: Singapore - Đảo Sentosa (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối) 
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe và hướng dẫn đón quý khách tại khách sạn và đưa đi tham quan: 
•	Đỉnh Faber - đỉnh cao nhất Singapore và là nơi khởi đầu đường xe cáp sang đảo SENTOSA, du có dịp ngắm toàn cảnh hải cảng, đảo SENTOSA và khu vực phía nam Singapore từ trên cao. 
•	Vườn bách thảo (Botanical Garden): Một khu thật sang trọng trải rộng trên diện tích 52ha với hàng ngàn loại thảo mộc. 
•	Đảo Sentosa bằng cáp treo: Bảo tàng sáp , tượng sư tư biển (Merlion Tower). 
•	Ăn tối . Xem biểu diễn chương trình nhạc nước 7 màu đặc sắc. Nghỉ đêm tại KS 3 sao tại Singapore. 
Ngày 03: Vườn chim Jurong (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối) 
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quí khách tham quan và chiêm ngưỡng các địa danh nổi tiếng của Singapore như:
•	Vườn Chim Jurong (Jurong Bird Park): Vườn chim lớn nhất Đông Dương với hơn 7,000 loài chim và tham gia buổi trình diễn các ngôi sao Chim (All Star Bird Show) 
•	Công viên sư tử biển: Nơi bắt đầu đường cao tốc mới hoàn thành nối với cửa khẩu thứ 2 sang Malaysia, du được chiêm ngưỡng tượng sư tử biển - biểu tượng của Singapore được đặt tại cửa sông (khánh thành ngày15/9/1972), tham quan toà Đô Chính, tối cao pháp viện và khu cao ốc ngân hàng đồ sộ. 
•	Nhà Quốc Hội, Fountain of Wealth và thành phố Suntec City, đền Guan Yin, bến cảng Clarke Quay, Boat Quay. 
Chiều: Quý khách tự do tham quan và mua sắm .
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng (Steamboat BBQ) Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3 sao tại Singapore

Ngày 04: Singapore - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe và hướng dẫn đưa đoàn ra sân bay trở về Hà Nội trên chuyến bay SIN – HAN. Quý khách được phục vụ ăn nhẹ trên máy bay. Xe của Vietnam Leader Travel đón Quý khách tại sân bay Nội Bài và đưa về điểm hẹn trong nội thành. Kết thúc chương trình. 

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI ÁP DỤNG CHO ĐOÀN > 15 KHÁCH:  599 USD/ người lớn

Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty Du lịch Việt Ok Travel
Số 701 đường Hồng Hà, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
ĐT: 04.66.759.717 * Fax: 04.393.100.52
Mobile: 0982.216.272 gặp Mr.Quyền
Email: sales@vietoktravel.com
Website: tourcuatoi.com

----------

